# Rhino WIP, would like input



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

Here are some pics of my Nurgle Rhino WIP. I haven't even touched the back of it as far as adding some Nurgle goodness to it. The basic 'theme' is that my Nurgle marines just recently acquired this "transport" and the Nurgle goodness is starting to shine through. I still have A LOT of painting, shading and blending to do. 

1) I am going to remodel the whole front end of it and go with a "put the old crew on pikes as hood ornaments" 

2) I am also thinking of repainting the rhino as a whole to give it a better contrast. I think there is far too much green going on. 

all feed back is welcome.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

I love the idea of please recycle, the execution of the conversion is very well done. I dont think that you have too much green, just not enough contrast like you said. Maybe adding some washes, thraka green/devlan mud into some of that green, then highlighting over it with a different shade of green. same thing for the dead marine getting himself munched on. I find for nurgle metals, base coat of tin bitz, dry brush bolt gun, wash with black/brown, small highlights of chainmail come out looking awesome.


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I was planning on mixing up some grit with the browns and tans for the dirt around the track housing. Was thinking that might add a lot of the contrast i was looking for.


----------



## Thornin (Dec 9, 2011)

Needs a little more brown to take the day glow green away but all in all its damn cool!


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Thornin, was thinking on adding a brown wash to the Nurgle goodness when blending it in with the garbage truck. kind of like the onset of rot and pealing paint. would go a long way to brake up the green but I have always thought that "less is more". thoughts?


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Ha, funny concept and I'm surprised at how much I like it.

The green is overpowering to me, but mostly because it seems flat. Wash it as others have suggested and I think you're on to something.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent concept. Nice to see someone thinking outside the box. As everyone else has said, it does need toning down, but I'm sure you know that.


----------



## Thornin (Dec 9, 2011)

With nurgle more is more but yeah dong to to mental with it. Its a fun peice as it ! you may want to try washing it with a painting spounge as you can add and remove it till your 100% happy with the effect and it will give almost a bubbly stippled like effect too.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

What the others have said about the painting, it needs more color and contrast. Purple can look good if done well to show necrosis. I think it needs more rot coming from the rear where the trash goes. All and all I have to say I enjoy the modification of it.


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> What the others have said about the painting, it needs more color and contrast. Purple can look good if done well to show necrosis. I think it needs more rot coming from the rear where the trash goes. All and all I have to say I enjoy the modification of it.


 I plan on trying something new and different ( for me, I don't know if anyone else has tried this or not) for the back where the trash would go. I have bits already painted for "filler" but... Rubber cement has a dingy brownish color to it when it dries. was planning on mixing some blood and puss colors together and swirl it into the rubber cement to fill the back. add some bubbles and then matte coating it to avoid finger prints. If that works out well, then I could use the same idea for the 'seeping' effect from the seams and vents.

I'm still thinking of completely redoing the front of it. Takeing the zombies and Pvt. Jenkins off and adding pikes for the old crew to be displayed on.

@Djinn24 and Khorne's Fist, thanks for the rep mates.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Rusted metal would have been a better look for the model.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

LMAO...Awesome concept and conversion mate. I will not sound like a broken record so you get the idea already. Pretty freaking cool dude, you gave me a good laugh! Looking forward to seeing more like this.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

Started back into the Rhino this morning. I took / am takeing a lot of the input and putting it to good use. however, I did realize how "out of shape" I am at painting. this is just the left flank but it will serve good to help invision what the end produst will hopefully look like... minus the Nurgle goodness. comments always welcome. (unless they are comments about my spelling... )


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> Rusted metal would have been a better look for the model.


I agree. got some more time to paint ( just sux not having a man cave, I have to dig it all out and then put it all away when I'm done for the night) and I decided to leave just a hint of the green in places and rust the whole thing out. IMO this will look a LOT better esp after Nurgle spreads his goodness all over it to brake up the rust. What I got done so far...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

That's looking properly good now mate! My only concern when I first saw it was the vivid green, but you've sorted that out no bother 

+ Rep

A method I use for rusting around armour plates and stuff is using browns and workin up to flame orange type colours. There's a bit on mega dread feet in my blog here if you're interested  http://grinsworld1878.blogspot.com/2010/11/mega-dredd-part-5-feets.html


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

Grins1878 said:


> A method I use for rusting around armour plates and stuff is using browns and workin up to flame orange type colours. There's a bit on mega dread feet in my blog here if you're interested  http://grinsworld1878.blogspot.com/2010/11/mega-dredd-part-5-feets.html


Thanks for the rep mate. followed your link for rusty bitz and I am going to use that. thanks again for the tip and the good walk through on it.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Not a problem pal! I have to say, I love the back of that rhino! It's really well done! :victory:


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Liked it before, but just now noticed what you did to the side "doors". Nice.


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

Finally got some time over Christmas to work on the garbage truck. I have to say that I am rather pleased on how it is turning out. I want to thank you all for the input so far. It is still a WIP as you wil see (need to surf the modeling forums for some GS schooling) but here is where it sits as of now.

I added some Diamond Plate armor patches and continued the spread of Nurgle goodness... Thoughts?

















I didn't use the computer panel on the inside of the truck so i made it into the external controlls for the truck. Thoughts?









This is the start of the back. (very WIP) I need to dig up some tips for rotty fluids and dripping. also going to GS around the skele some more to give it the effect of rising to the surface. Hand doesn't look to scale. thoughts?


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Suitably Nurglesque compartment, can't wait to see some paint on it.:biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice progress so far. Just keeps getting more Nurglish.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice work 

is the back of the rhino made of plasticard, if so you might be able to heat it up with a lit match and "bubbleify" the back so it looks like its warping and melting slightly.

no idea if this will work, havnt tryed it yet(just came up the idea while reading this thread) so i wonldnt do it on the model to start with


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Epic conversion, love it.


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> very nice work
> 
> is the back of the rhino made of plasticard, if so you might be able to heat it up with a lit match and "bubbleify" the back so it looks like its warping and melting slightly.
> 
> no idea if this will work, havnt tryed it yet(just came up the idea while reading this thread) so i wonldnt do it on the model to start with


It is Plasticard. It's actually my first project ever with the stuff. I have a lot of plasticard left over so I will try this idea and get back to you with how it turned out.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

AWESOME! This is coming together great! All the little additional features you add makes it that much better! Ohh, I love what you did to the back...to cool!

Keep it up man.

Regards,
DoE


----------

